# converting an existing tank to soil substrate



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

It would be easier to remove everything including substrate then add dirt, soak with water, add layer of old substrate, plants, water, filter, fish and you're good to go.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

thelub said:


> It would be easier to remove everything including substrate then add dirt, soak with water, add layer of old substrate, plants, water, filter, fish and you're good to go.


That's true, for some reason I was thinking wrapping the dirt might make it less toxic for reintroducing the fish immediately.... but is that not a concern? Could we just add the fish back in after filling and draining the tank once?

Also, is it ok to use MGOCPM for this?


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

It appears that I may be able to use MGOCPM instead of regular top soil for this. Can anyone answer if they've done this that it is ok to add the fish back in immediately if using capped Miracle Grow Organic soil w/ a seeded filter and saved aquarium water?


----------



## Indychus (Feb 21, 2013)

bluestems said:


> It appears that I may be able to use MGOCPM instead of regular top soil for this. Can anyone answer if they've done this that it is ok to add the fish back in immediately if using capped Miracle Grow Organic soil w/ a seeded filter and saved aquarium water?


I have MGOCPM capped with sand in a tank that I am cycling right now, along with a seeded filter from another tank. I have had around 100 mosquito fish in the tank ever since filling it and they are doing fine. All of the water parameters seem to be stable, although I had a small ammonia spike after first adding the fish. I am planning a cichlid tank, but am using the mosquitofish for cycling. I probably wouldnt drop any expensive or cherished fish in the tank for a week or two just to be safe. I'm sure the MGOCPM has stuff in it that I can't check with a generic water test kit.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks Indychus. With the seeded filter and aquarium water, I believe we'll avoid any ammonia spike; however, I am worried about whether there is anything in the MGOCPM that could potentially leach toxins. 

From what I've been reading today though it appears many people are adding fish immediately after the water clears, either same day or the next. So, I think all should be ok. We'll plan to sift through and pick out any large pieces of bark from the soil.

We're planning to add a school of neons, and a trio of cories too, but will wait on those until certain about water parameters.

Hopefully this goes well :smile: Her family is going through some changes right now and I'd like to help her with this as a bit of positive light for her during this time.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Read the thread this morning but had to get a break at work to reply.
Below is a short thread on a single day swap from a 20g long to a 29g adding MGOCPM. Timeline and pics on how I handled the swap.
No losses to date playing with the bagged dirt.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=143352&highlight=

HTH


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

wkndracer said:


> Read the thread this morning but had to get a break at work to reply.
> Below is a short thread on a single day swap from a 20g long to a 29g adding MGOCPM. Timeline and pics on how I handled the swap.
> No losses to date playing with the bagged dirt.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=143352&highlight=
> ...


Thank you, just the confirmation I needed! roud:

Question on the prep of the MGOCPM.... did you sift out large bark pieces and did you wet it, prior to adding it to the tank?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

haha! how I handle tanking MGOCPM is detailed in every posted thread I have.
Only 2 pages in the link listed above.

Regarding whether I screen it,,, no, once doing that was enough.
Smaller than a 2x4 I tank it all.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

wkndracer said:


> haha! how I handle tanking MGOCPM is detailed in every posted thread I have.
> Only 2 pages in the link listed above.
> 
> Regarding whether I screen it,,, no, once doing that was enough.
> Smaller than a 2x4 I tank it all.


I did read through the post linked and didn't see that specifically mentioned... I'll go back and reread. :icon_redf


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

I see, you were reusing the dirt as well. 

When setting up the first time, you do screen out large pieces then. Have you ever added fish immediately after using fresh MGOCPM?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

bluestems said:


> I see, you were reusing the dirt as well.
> 
> When setting up the first time, you do screen out large pieces then. Have you ever added fish immediately after using fresh MGOCPM?


Don't screen it, if you see a big offending chunk of something remove it.
Put in about a 1 or 1.5" layer of it dry. Press your hand down on it to gage depth. With gravel you need a thicker cap because the pebbles don't seal well, probably 2" or add some pool filter sand along with the gravel to aid in sealing the cap. Add enough water to cover the layers then press the flat palm of you hand down on it patting to aid air release then continue with the fill. 19/20 tanks never had a hiccup adding critters right away but I don't use gravel.

Protect the biofilm and you protect the cycle bacteria.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks, wkndracer :smile:


----------



## darthmilmo (Feb 19, 2013)

I converted a 29G this way and it worked like a charm. Below are the steps I took:

1. Remove old tank water, fish, decorations, etc.
2. Don't forget to keep the filter running in tank water (even if it's a 5g bucket). 
3. Clean tank
4. Add 2 inches of dirt and compact it with your hands
5. Add 1 inch of sand as a cap. I found that sand works better in keeping the dirt in place and allowing plants to root. Gravel makes it harder for plants to root.
6. Plant the plants
7. Add old tank water, slowly. 
8. Let the filter ran for a few hours in the tank.
9. Add Prime for good measure (just in case)
10. Reintroduce fish

Good luck and have fun planting .


----------



## ge2655 (Mar 10, 2013)

Bluestems,

I am in the process of doing what you are contemplating. I had the same questions that you did prior to starting but did not get a satisfactory definitive answer to the safety of the fish upon reintroduction.

I incurred an ammonia spike that lasted 24 hours and now in day 7 of the process, nitrites have been stubborn at .25 ppm. They peaked at .5 ppm and dropped quickly but has not zeroed out. I will not introduce my fish until two consecutive days of zero ammonia and nitrites.

If you desire, you can follow this project here:






I hope this helps.

Regards,
-Gary


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm sorry, I didn't see these other replies until now. Thanks for the replies!

Gary, were you adding soil to an existing setup and reusing the seeded filter and old water? 

darthmilmo, we finished the project last week and followed basically that method. :smile: Although we went with 1" of soil with a ~1-1/2" small gravel cap. 

The fish stayed in a container with the aquarium water, heater and airstone during the process. We initially filled the tank with fresh water, and left it with the filter running for a couple of hours. Then, we drained it again, planted and added back in the old aquarium water and fish.

So far, all is well. fyi, here's a before and after (I've encouraged my friend's daughter to start a journal here. :smile


before We were in the process of draining the tank when we thought it might be good to have a before shot for reference. The tank was lit with just one 15w gro-bulb that was at least a year old, w/ gravel substrate and infrequent fert dosing. 












after We replaced the solid top with a glass top, added an additional light for a total of 2- 15w gro-bulbs, and replaced the substrate w/ MGOCPM and a gravel cap. We reused all of her plants, plus added a lot more.










Some of the new inhabitants added, 3 panda cories, 2 blue rams, 3 neons to school with the existing lone neon, and one male dwarf gourami. This was immediately after acclimating them to their new home, so they're still hiding a bit.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

A small update... these were taken last week, so the tank is just 3 weeks old here and the plants are beginning to grow in nicely. She hasn't done a water change yet, but is topping off as needed, and the fish are all doing well. :smile:










on the right side...


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

3 months update!

A couple of small 20% water changes have been done about 1x month. These pics were taken before any maintenance was completed, so there is some algae on the glass, but the hillstream loach keeps it in check. :icon_cool


----------



## MarkM (Sep 16, 2012)

I changed my substrate about nine months ago and ran into problems. My tank had been running for about eight years and had cycled shortly after original set up. I followed your general plan, drained the water, provided an alternate home for my fish, and removed the original pebble substrate. I saved several rocks, a small bag of pebbles, and left my filter alone with the bio media intact. 

I installed new plant friendly substrate and added water. I added the rocks and bag of old pebbles and ran the tank for 24hrs. I checked params and had high ammonia. Apparently I removed too much of the bacteria and the tank went through a re-cycle. It did not take six weeks as original but the same sequence of events took place over a week and a half. 

Wound up buying a spare HOB filter to run in a bucket used for temp living quarters for my fish.

Mark


----------



## BHolmes (Aug 23, 2012)

I did the same thing in my 90g last month. Everything went perfect and I never had any negative water parameters. All the details are in the link in my sig.
All those plants in her tank look happy now with the new substrate


----------

